# Obvious nooby question



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

first, Thank you to those genuises that put together REW and BFD guide so that we can all have access to them.:T
I have done my measurments, applied the filters in bfd and made sure the in/out is not flashing and when I measure to see the difference I get the same measurements. Am I missing something simple?:dumbcrazy:


Thanks,

Henry


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you check that the filters were actually loaded (by using the front panel access).

brucek


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

yes. I checked each filter and PA is on, frequency displays the numbers I entered as well as bw and gain.

Thanks,

Henry


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, as long as the IN/OUT LED is solid green, then those filters are enabled.

The best way to check out if all is working OK, is to use REW to generate a single sine wave at 50Hz (for example), and turn on the sub so you can hear that tone, then enter a filter at 50Hz into the BFD front panel and play around with the gain of that filter. Turn the gain a large negative and hear the tone go away, and then turn it up and hear the tone get loud. Use that as your test tool..

brucek


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

brucek said:


> Well, as long as the IN/OUT LED is solid green, then those filters are enabled.
> 
> The best way to check out if all is working OK, is to use REW to generate a single sine wave at 50Hz (for example), and turn on the sub so you can hear that tone, then enter a filter at 50Hz into the BFD front panel and play around with the gain of that filter. Turn the gain a large negative and hear the tone go away, and then turn it up and hear the tone get loud. Use that as your test tool..
> 
> brucek


Thanks brucek, I did what you suggested and found out when I used the left selection on the bfd instead of the right, it worked. I dont know why because I thought I set everything up to go thru the right channel.


Thanks again,

Henry


----------

